# Impulse buys are going to get me in Trouble!



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2011)

During lunch, I headed over to Cabella's just to get out of this building. I came back with a Lews Tournament Pro Speed Spool® Baitcast Reel.

I'm going to be in so much trouble! #-o Prayers please.


----------



## redbug (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a very nice reel.. I wish I had some advice to help you curb the habbit. 
But I am just as bad I spent $100 on tungsten weights.. I already have around 10 lbs of lead weights in the garage but they looked nice 
If I were you I would ban Ahab and at least you could feel good about helping the site out


LOL :twisted:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2011)

=D> =D> :LOL22:


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

I was talking with Russ yesterday who doesn't hesitate to drop good money on reels, He says the best reel is the 89.00 one, the 139.00 one is no different, all i seen was a shiny vs matte finish.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

Ill probably have a few before i am done as well...


----------



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Ill probably have a few before i am done as well...



I can't wait to throw it.....I've read nothing but good about all the entire Lew's line.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought one of them skeet reese micro guide rods the other day as well, Probably will get a lews for it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2011)

redbug said:


> Looks like a very nice reel.. I wish I had some advice to help you curb the habbit.
> But I am just as bad I spent $100 on tungsten weights.. I already have around 10 lbs of lead weights in the garage but they looked nice
> If I were you I would ban Ahab and at least you could feel good about helping the site out
> 
> ...




I AM heading over to steal some lead!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll be able to post a report tomorrow I hope.


----------



## eclipse507 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just remember.........It's easier to ask for forgiveness then to ask for permission! :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to tell you that I'm really impressed with this reel. Performs every bit as well as my Abu reels that I swore are the best I would ever need. 5 star rating from me for sure.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a good thing I don't have a Cabela's within "lunch distance" of my office!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 4, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> It's a good thing I don't have a Cabela's within "lunch distance" of my office!



Oh...it's worse than you think. I have both Cabella's and BasPro about 8 minutes away.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2011)

fender66 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing I don't have a Cabela's within "lunch distance" of my office!
> ...



That would undo my marriage for sure! :LOL2:


----------



## ohiobass (Apr 4, 2011)

I kinda got carried away on a website's Black Friday sale in November.
Bought 8 new Dobyns Champion rods (ended up being 36% off, with free shipping :lol: )
added 2 more since picture was taken


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 4, 2011)

Not fishing related but I just sort of impulse purchased a new bluetooth head unit for my truck. My wife is going to flip out when it shows up on the doorstep the day after my impulse buy speakers show up. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I kinda got carried away on a website's Black Friday sale in November.
> Bought 8 new Dobyns Champion rods (ended up being 36% off, with free shipping :lol: )
> added 2 more since picture was taken



where and how? I'm looking for a Dobyns rod............


----------



## juggernoob (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim said:


> ohiobass said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda got carried away on a website's Black Friday sale in November.
> ...



Probably TW, on BF they had 20%, you could use the 20% to first buy their gift cards and then use it again with the gift card to make your purchase, total savings was 36% or so off, both Basstackledepot.com, Hookeduptackle.com had similar deals.


----------



## freetofish (Apr 5, 2011)

[-o< Pray I will for you my friend.........I konw your wife. She's gonna take your credit card away for sure. [-o< [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh no.....I don't do credit cards. Those are a real no-no. I don't owe anyone except on my house.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 5, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster said:
> ...



I cant imagine being that close to both of those stores! every cent id make would be spent there!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 5, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I kinda got carried away on a website's Black Friday sale in November.
> Bought 8 new Dobyns Champion rods (ended up being 36% off, with free shipping :lol: )
> added 2 more since picture was taken


How do you like those Dobyns Rods?


----------



## ohiobass (Apr 6, 2011)

juggernoob said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > ohiobass said:
> ...



Yep! 8) It was thehookuptackle.com
20% off gift cards, then used them for 20% off purchases, with free shipping! :lol:


----------



## Honky Tonkin (Apr 6, 2011)

I work 5 minutes from BPS here in San Antonio, and I think it helps curb the stickershock!!! If I buy one thing a week or two, it is not near as bad as buying 20 things at once every 6 months, right??!!! At least with my wife, she doesn't keep a runnign tally!haha!


----------



## jacobk (Apr 21, 2011)

Honky Tonkin said:


> I work 5 minutes from BPS here in San Antonio, and I think it helps curb the stickershock!!! If I buy one thing a week or two, it is not near as bad as buying 20 things at once every 6 months, right??!!! At least with my wife, she doesn't keep a runnign tally!haha!


YET, she doesn't keep a running tally YET. lol.


----------



## poolie (Apr 21, 2011)

Spent $200 at TW and didn't even buy anything cool. Just a couple 1000 yd spools of flouro, a 100 worm hooks and a couple Falcon worm bags and I think something else but can't remember what. And that was with a 10% off coupon.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 21, 2011)

Man, I don't know how you guys do it. I have no one to answer to about spending $ on fishing but I'd have to kick my own ass if I did some of this stuff. I have a tendency to be an equipment junkie and have to be really careful not to even start. I have exactly 2 rod/reel combos - I got a used Daiwa on Ebay over the winter to replace my aging Millionaire. I gave everything else to Brine's kids fishing project a while back and sold all my fly fishing stuff over the winter. Where I really get into trouble is with lures. I've been hooked on many an unproductive lure...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm just about as bad, but I have a better justification. I'll "plan" to buy these things for 6 or 8 months, then finally pull the trigger. Like last year when I bought 6 (or maybe it was 8...) Quantum reels in a 2 month span. I planned to buy them for a really long time, and when they went on sale, I knew the time had come. :lol:


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 21, 2011)

I set the hook last night with my Skeete reese senco rod and busted it in half, Todays replacement was goona be a bps Bionic blade, But for some reason i couldnt walk away from the st croix mojo bass, plus they are made in Usa. Wife wasnt to impressed. There will be no more Skeet reese rods for me. I bought a new one 2 weeks ago that going back soon.

Edit, Actually made in Mexico, Still an american company and not made in China.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Edit, Actually made in Mexico, Still an american company and not made in China.



As long as you don't have to push 1 to use it...it's okay. I REFUSE to push 1! Especially when it's a company in the USA.


----------



## newcar16 (Jan 7, 2012)

I promised that I wouldn't buy any more fishing stuff this winter.....she's gonna be pissed when the credit card statement come's in....lol


----------

